# American moving back to the states with Australian Husband



## cuppiecake007 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi,everyone 
My Husband is Australian & I'm an American citizen & we've been married for 6 years,4 in the States where my husband had PR status & 2 years in Australia where we live now.I really miss my family in Florida,& my Husband also misses the life that we had there.So we have decided to move back,but I have a few questions..

I've done visa applications before first for him,& then for me to get Australian residency so I know how frustrating the whole process can be:

Can we file DCF in Australia anymore,or is that no longer possible?Do we need to send our application to the Chicago lock box?

What forms of payment are accepted from Australia if we don't have a credit card?Would cashiers checks be accepted?

Do we still need an affidavit of support if he will have work rights upon entering the country?If so the only co- sponsor I can use would be my Dad who makes 23,000-29,000 a year,is that enough?Thanks so much in advance for any advice/answers you can give


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Check the local US consulate site to see if they still do DCF most 
stopped around 2011 and the payment method


read this and digest 
spousal visa CR1 + IR1
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)

Dad can be you sponsor 


Worse cade scenario you may have to return first and establish domicile
in the US


----------

